# [H] Imperial Guard [W] Dwarves



## Existance (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi there, as my first WH army a while back, I collected IG, but since I mainly play fantasy now I have no need for them. I have the following models that I am willing to trade. Bear in mind that they are all assembled and either sprayed black/painted (badly). If you're interested i'll provide pictures.
I have:

1 Leman Russ Battle Tank
5 Lascannon Heavy Support Platforms
10 Kasakrin
5 Ratling Snipers (The older models)
1 Techpriest Enginseer
1 Cadian Command Squad
2 Cadian Officers
2 Cadian with Plasma Gun
2 Cadian with Meltagun


The models i'm interested in are:

Dwarf Hammerers (20+)
2 Grudge Throwers Complete with Crew
Possibly other dwarves.

I would prefer if they were unpainted, but if not, it isn't the end of the world.
I would also like to ship only within the UK.

PM me if you are interested, thanks


----------

